# What are your thoughts on Bowsette?



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 26, 2018)

Everywhere I go, this motherfricking demon is just everywhere. It just surprises me how a simple fan-character from a comic wildly spreads as a trap over the internet.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 26, 2018)

Who's Bowsette?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 26, 2018)

My thoughts? The weirdest meme this year...


----------



## Kazesama (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 26, 2018)

Is that Bowser's daughter from Peach? I wouldn't be surprised with how many times Bowser has kidnapped her.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2018)

It's a shitty fad by neckbeards who took a joke too far, as usual. Quite frankly I'm not sure why it's garnered this kind of reception, it's not even really that good of a "li mumu", but whatever. Give it another week or two and they'll all move on to the next garbage meme, as always.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Sep 26, 2018)

This the first I’ve heard of her.


----------



## Vieela (Sep 26, 2018)

I've seen this every single where. I'm trying to escape it the most. It haunts me...

Jokes apart though, it's a nice idea. Just got oversaturated with the amount of jokes and repercussion it got, but it's actually very nice of a design. I'm surprised Nintendo never tried to make anything out of something like this. (I'm talking about the idea of having an evil version of Peach, not that having bowser as Peach is a good idea. That's dumb.)


----------



## Kazesama (Sep 26, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Is that Bowser's daughter from Peach? I wouldn't be surprised with how many times Bowser has kidnapped her.



No... its Bowser when he wears the Princess Crown.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 26, 2018)

No, it's what happens if Bowser puts on the Super Crown from New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe.
There have been fanart, more comics, more insane ideas of characters with the crown, NSFW (oh god no)...

This "THING" is not even a meme anymore, as everything I've seen so far, it's a trap for weebs who watch manga all day on their iPad.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 26, 2018)

Kazesama said:


>


Meh. this one is better:


----------



## DKB (Sep 26, 2018)

There is a LOT of rule34 of her. It's great.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 26, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> This the first I’ve heard of her.


Well, I'm sorry. Doing a simple Google search already opens the gates to hell with Rule 34 existing.
Believe me, once you see this demon anywhere, it will follow you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeslotlCL said:


> Meh. this one is better:


says the one with a lewd face as pfp


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 26, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> This "THING" is not even a meme anymore, as everything I've seen so far, it's a trap for weebs who watch manga all day on their iPad.


watching manga on there ipad....I'm not sure if this is a joke or an actual shot your taking at otakus


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Sep 26, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Well, I'm sorry. Doing a simple Google search already opens the gates to hell with Rule 34 existing.
> Believe me, once you see this demon anywhere, it will follow you.



No need to be sorry. I was bound to run into it eventually.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 26, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> watching manga on there ipad....I'm not sure if this is a joke or an actual shot your taking at otakus


neh, i dont even know what otakus are


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 26, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> neh, i dont even know what otakus are


people who really like to watch anime, read manga, and play video games.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 26, 2018)

I don't get the appeal, but to each their own. And try not to use the term "trap" outside of 4chan, it generally comes across as transphobic  . 

That being said, I don't like it X'D


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 26, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's a shitty fad by neckbeards who took a joke too far, as usual. Quite frankly I'm not sure why it's garnered this kind of reception, it's not even really that good of a "li mumu", but whatever. Give it another week or two and they'll all move on to the next garbage meme, as always.


Nope, rapid doujin incoming.


----------



## Chary (Sep 26, 2018)

I mean, she's got better character design than Pink Gold Peach...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 26, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Well, I'm sorry. Doing a simple Google search already opens the gates to hell with Rule 34 existing.
> Believe me, once you see this demon anywhere, it will follow you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You are welcome.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2018)

Mildly indifferent to her. I've seen fan art circulating a lot through Reddit and Discord. Haven't checked Twitter in a while, but I'm sure she'd pop up in my feed at some point if I checked.

I don't really see the harm in it, to be honest. It's kinda weird, yes, but heck, I'm sure 95% of members here are into something that's at least a little weird. Just let these people have their fun and don't be so stuck up about it. Besides, it's the internet, there's rule 34 of everything; that's the whole point of the rule.


----------



## Viri (Sep 27, 2018)

Annoying forced meme.



osaka35 said:


> And try not to use the term "trap" outside of 4chan, it generally comes across as transphobic  .


Are traps gay?


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2018)

It's a harmless meme and I don't see what all the fuss is about. People make gender swapped art all the time and the reason this gets more exposure is that more people are familiar with Super Mario than with some obscure animu that usually gets this treatment, and also that the whole thing is more tongue-in-cheek than the typical rule 63. It's positively vanilla compared to all the Super Mario porn out there. Let people have fun. 



On the other hand not everyone shares this opinion.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 27, 2018)

It's the best fapping material in a while. Already giving it a run for its money is Booette.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

I think it looks okay but I feel awkward when I stare at it knowing who it is. Haha.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 27, 2018)

Viri said:


> Annoying forced meme.
> 
> 
> Are traps gay?


like, are you gay for liking them? or are they themselves gay?

The second one, I'm sure it's different for each individual. The first one, I dunno. I'm certainly not physically attracted to penis, so that's a deal breaker for me. Nothing wrong with being gay or bi or omni/pan, just whatever works for you works for you.

I do like the idea of a peach/bowser kid though, that'd be great for a mario rpg styled game.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> like, are you gay for liking them? or are they themselves gay?
> 
> The second one, I'm sure it's different for each individual. The first one, I dunno. I'm certainly not physically attracted to penis, so that's a deal breaker for me. Nothing wrong with being gay or bi or omni/pan, just whatever works for you works for you.
> 
> I do like the idea of a peach/bowser kid though, that'd be great for a mario rpg styled game.


I dont think they can reproduce seeing as she is a human and he is a koopa. Dem genetics yo.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 27, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> And try not to use the term "trap" outside of 4chan, it generally comes across as transphobic  .


I dunno, I've always thought of a "trap" as a trans person who tricks someone into thinking they are the opposite sex? Like without mentioning that they have previously changed sex. Hense the "trap"? I think we all agree that they should at least warn the other person? But maybe there's a different more derogatory term for trap?


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 27, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I dont think they can reproduce seeing as she is a human and he is a koopa. Dem genetics yo.


surely there's got to be some mad scientist that can plop those genes together in a lab somewhere. Peach and bowser come across her and all sort of goofy awkward questions happen. I can totally see that.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> surely there's got to be some mad scientist that can plop those genes together in a lab somewhere. Peach and bowser come across her and all sort of goofy awkward questions happen. I can totally see that.


Haha I guess so.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> I dunno, I've always thought of a "trap" as a trans person who tricks someone into thinking they are the opposite sex? Like without mentioning that they have previously changed sex. Hense the "trap"? I think we all agree that they should at least warn the other person? But maybe there's a different more derogatory term for trap?


Generally trans people are just scared of getting the sh*t beaten out of them by non-trans folk. It can be deadly to tell people (and deadlier the closer you become), happens way too often, so they're definitely not trying to get you in bed and somehow trick you into having sex with them. On 4chan, there's no disclaimer usually about what kind of porn it is, so is it the straight porn you're expecting, or are they tricking you into seeing penis? So I think that's kind of where it came out of...though now it's phrased as if it was the actual person is trying to trick people, and not the poster?

so in real life, or really anywhere outside of /gif/, just say trans or the gender of their preference I guess. I'm not sure of the rules, I just know I don't like peen.


----------



## HellaJvke (Sep 27, 2018)

i like bowsette, i think peach could use a foil
though maybe a different name thats not so played out

plus bowser deserves someone


----------



## Viri (Sep 27, 2018)

Pretty much Bowser's reaction to this forced meme.


Spoiler


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 27, 2018)

I think how I feel about Bowsette is fairly obvious.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's a shitty fad by neckbeards who took a joke too far, as usual.


That's a bit of a harsh thing to say over a fanmade character, don't you think?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I think how I feel about Bowsette is fairly obvious.
> 
> That's a bit of a harsh thing to say over a fanmade character, don't you think?


FOUND THE NECKBEARD!!! Haha just kidding.
I agree with you. It's just a character and there is no harm in that. c:


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2018)

It's one of the hottest thing that happened in a while.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 27, 2018)

I honestly don't understand why most people are upset over this character.
One thing you could argue is:
_"There's so much porn of Bowsette! It's annoying and inappropriate!"_
...and your point is? Allow me to redirect you to Rule 34 of the Internet:


> If it exists, there is porn of it. If there isn't, there will be.


This has held true for a long time and likely will continue to do so going into the future. Porn being made of a character is no reason to blatantly hate said character for the rest of your existence.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I honestly don't understand why most people are upset over this character.
> One thing you could argue is:
> _"There's so much porn of Bowsette! It's annoying and inappropriate!"_
> ...and your point is? Allow me to redirect you to Rule 34 of the Internet:
> ...


People usually just find things to hate. I mean, I'm a bit confused with the character but that doesn't make me hate it. Just very, very, very confused.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It's one of the hottest thing that happened in a while.


God damnit, Vins.

I was two posts away from being the first to say this, and you progressively stole my incoming thunder at the last minute.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 27, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> People usually just find things to hate. I mean, I'm a bit confused with the character but that doesn't make me hate it. Just very, very, very confused.


Well, allow me to ease your confusion. I'll link you to a page that will tell you all you need to know: Know Your Meme. Yes, while this is arguably a bad source of information, it's also one of the most accessible and commonly-used sources of meme information. Think Wikipedia, but for memes.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Well, allow me to ease your confusion. I'll link you to a page that will tell you all you need to know: Know Your Meme. Yes, while this is arguably a bad source of information, it's also one of the most accessible and commonly-used sources of meme information. Think Wikipedia, but for memes.


Thank you! That cleared it up for me.
I am inspired to draw Bowsette in my own style now!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 27, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Thank you! That cleared it up for me.
> I am inspired to draw Bowsette in my own style now!


If you do draw Bowsette in your style, be sure to post it here! I'm excited to see how it'll turn out!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

You got it! c:


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 27, 2018)

Just more ammunition to erm... Rule34 and other Adult fan arts


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 27, 2018)

Viri said:


> Annoying forced meme.
> 
> 
> Are traps gay?


No, they’re ment for weebs, usually it’s hentai with uncencored asses and boobs.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> If you do draw Bowsette in your style, be sure to post it here! I'm excited to see how it'll turn out!


Haha it's not much but I finally drew it! It's my version of Bowsette. I drew it in MS Paint.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 27, 2018)

Why's this popular? It's a hot villan character. It's evil, spunky peach and 'neckbeards' such as myself and others will eat that shit up.

Edit: there's also this meme that Mario's a psychopathic murderer and Bowser's a good leader or something of the sort. Basically a lot of the internet scoffs at Mario and digs Bowser. Dunno if this is one of the reasons this got popular but it may be because this is technically still bowser


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 28, 2018)

Well, I hate it a lot tbh. People will get pleasure off of anythhing they cna come up with, I guess. I even had to change my pfp because of this, it used to be Bowser from Mario Teaches Typing 2. Maybe when this all blows over I’ll return to it, idk.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Well, I hate it a lot tbh. People will get pleasure off of anythhing they cna come up with, I guess. I even had to change my pfp because of this, it used to be Bowser from Mario Teaches Typing 2. Maybe when this all blows over I’ll return to it, idk.


You have a right to your own opinion and I respect it but I don't think it's that bad. I really dont have a preference for it but it doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 28, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Well, I hate it a lot tbh. People will get pleasure off of anythhing they cna come up with, I guess. I even had to change my pfp because of this, it used to be Bowser from Mario Teaches Typing 2. Maybe when this all blows over I’ll return to it, idk.


What if we put the crown on the keyboard instead

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> Haha it's not much but I finally drew it! It's my version of Bowsette. I drew it in MS Paint


Forgot to say, but that is a damn good drawing. 

I keep complimenting you, man


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

Jonna said:


> What if we put the crown on the keyboard instead
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks again! I appreciate it. c:


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Sep 28, 2018)

I like her


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 28, 2018)

I didn't know it was a thing.  And now I will go purge my cache before it writes back into long-term memory and keep it that way.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2018)

I am extremely bias because I love monster girls, especially dragon girls. So obviously I love this new trend


----------



## ShonenJump (Sep 28, 2018)

i dont like it. There has been many character fusing fanfic shit on twitter, this one gets the attention. Guess it was picked up by users with one million followers and then got retweeted alot. People are now requesting this character officially to be in games like smash bros. Obsession gone too far? I will choose any meme over a nsfw fanfic meme


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2018)

There's a red head version as well. Link People are already cosplaying as her.  I know she is not, but she feels like a canon character, at this point.

This power up meme spread to other characters too and not just Nintendo characters, but of course they aren't as popular.



Memoir said:


> My thoughts? The weirdest meme this year...


I disagree. Ugandan Knuckles still wins that.



Vieela said:


> I'm surprised Nintendo never tried to make anything out of something like this. (I'm talking about the idea of having an evil version of Peach, not that having bowser as Peach is a good idea. That's dumb.)


An original evil Princess or Queen would be nice too.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Sep 28, 2018)

Her name should be "Peacher"
(Peachette = Peach + Toadette, and Bowsette isn't Bowser + Toadette but Peach + Bowser)


----------



## Flame (Sep 28, 2018)

i said this once ill say it again:

"We created the Internet so you didn't have to wax your carrot to the thought of your neighbours wife. not to your neighbours poster of bloody bowser."


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

I actually like it, it is a very good character design IMHO. What can I say?
I haven't been in contact with the meme, so I don't know (but I guess) what weird places it may go, but the actual character design... I like it.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 28, 2018)

Flame said:


> i said this once ill say it again:
> 
> "We created the Internet so you didn't have to wax your carrot to the thought of your neighbours wife. not to your neighbours poster of bloody bowser."


There's PLEEENTY of worse offenders than Bowser, I'd say this is tame AF



sarkwalvein said:


> I actually like it, it is a very good character design IMHO. What can I say?
> I haven't been in contact with the meme, so I don't know (but I guess) what weird places it may go, but the actual character design... I like it.



Yeah, the internet is being surprisingly merciful with this one, yet to see anything insane. Which is good, I dig the design too


----------



## Flame (Sep 28, 2018)

grey72 said:


> There's PLEEENTY of worse offenders than Bowser, I'd say this is tame AF



that made no sense what so ever.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 28, 2018)

Flame said:


> that made no sense what so ever.


I meant to say there's way less....carrotpolishable characters out there that get lewd/anthropromorphic fanart. I'm just saying bowsette is pretty vanilla as far as what the internet can come up with


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 28, 2018)

I mostly just got 1 word for it. "Internet." 

then i likely just prefer to turn my head away and look towards different things as tbh i don't care much for it as long as it doesnt become to bad.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 28, 2018)

Well why not ... saw it a lot on FB lately too.

even if it is supposed to be Bowser, on the Pic you see a cute blond chick in dark goth clothes and we all know that we love dangerous woman


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 28, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I actually like it, it is a very good character design IMHO. What can I say?
> I haven't been in contact with the meme, so I don't know (but I guess) what weird places it may go, but the actual character design... I like it.


Yeah, it is a nice design, but it ultimatly turns into a trap.
I heard from another community that Bowsette went from 0 searches to 500,000 searches on Pornhub in 3 days.
This shows that this shit is wrong (at least for me).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> This shows that this shit is wrong (at least for me).


I wouldn't say it is wrong. It is what it is, internet r34 in its purest form.
In any case, it is popular in some very -expected- NSFW fashion that sure won't be very funny for Nintendo.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 28, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Yeah, it is a nice design, but it ultimatly turns into a trap.
> I heard from another community that Bowsette went from 0 searches to 500,000 searches on Pornhub in 3 days.
> This shows that this shit is wrong (at least for me).


Rule 34 dude, if it exists there's porn of it. The best you can do is ignore it

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 28, 2018)

Haha playing the Super Mario 64 Bowsette hack by Kaze Emanuar now: it’s great!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 28, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Haha playing the Super Mario 64 Bowsette hack by Kaze Emanuar now: it’s great!


It exist?

*gunshot*
*ambulance coming near quickly*


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 28, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> It exist?
> 
> *gunshot*
> *ambulance coming near quickly*



Came out this morning, he was commissioned to make it he said “someone paid me to do this shit”

Works great 8mb required patching sm64 u z64 rom.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 28, 2018)

So bowsette isn't a princess...but a "queen", right? I didn't think bowsette was a she or transgender, just bowser cross-dressing due to the item. Or are folks assuming the crown is transforming bowser into a female bowser outright, and it looks like peach? I am curious to see where everyone's head is.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> So bowsette isn't a princess...but a "queen", right? I didn't think bowsette was a she or transgender, just bowser cross-dressing due to the item. Or are folks assuming the crown is transforming bowser into a female bowser outright, and it looks like peach? I am curious to see where everyone's head is.


I am guessing the crown pulls some Jusenkyou pond magic, Ranma style.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone made a fusion of Zelda and Ganondorf yet?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Anyone made a fusion of Zelda and Ganondorf yet?


Ain't that just your average Gerudo citizen?


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 28, 2018)

one person said she wanted to go as an anime convention as her o.0 i seen worse try a guy dressing as Rita Repulsa from MMPR there THAT WAS WEIRD


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2018)

​
lol 

So even Nintendo went with the red hair and red eyes idea. 



EmanueleBGN said:


> Her name should be "Peacher"
> (Peachette = Peach + Toadette, and Bowsette isn't Bowser + Toadette but Peach + Bowser)



If we have to be completely correct with the name, we don't, Powser sounds better than Peacher.



ShonenJump said:


> People are now requesting this character officially to be in games like smash bros.


lol I doubt it will happen, but seeing Bowsette echoing Bowser would be funny.


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

its awesome


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

She's great. I love when stupid memes fuel actual creativity.


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 18, 2018)

10/10 must fuck


----------

